# hood latch



## knauertone (Jan 31, 2018)

I have a '68 GTO Vert and have always had problems with the ratcheting hood latch, I find that I really have to slam the hood to get it all the way down for body panels to line up properly, does anyone have experience replacing the ratcheting hood latch for a different style latch that will achieve the same outcome without slamming ?
thank you,
Tom


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Are you happy with how the hood sits compared to the nose and fenders? One easy thing to try is adjusting the round rubber tops stops on the outside ends of the upper radiator support. if you lower these just a little it might latch much easier and not look bad.


----------



## knauertone (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you for the suggestion but the bow that keeps tension on hood to lift it up when released keeps enough upward tension on the hood that you need to exert force to compress that enough for the ratcheting latch to start engaging but to make fenders and nose to line up perfectly you need to click it down once engaged 3 clicks. To achieve that you need to apply force when closing hood. I also have a '70 El Camino SS and that hood latch is entirely different and once caught it closes perfectly so I was looking for a latch that doesn't ratchet.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you checked to see if it's possible to install a latch set up like your El Camino has into the GTO. With some slight mods it may work. My '68 has a crappy hood latch too that gives alot of hassle to open the hood when the body panels are correctly aligned. I was thinking in desperation of hood pins but I hate to modify the hood. Another latch would be preferable.

Keep us posted, Thanks.


----------

